# استفسار عن متطلبات التصميم المعماري لمزارع الأبقار



## أبو نادر (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخواني الكرام في قسم العمارة

بارك اله بجهودكم وجعل أعمالكم الصالحة في موازينكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون
سؤالي الموجه لحضراتكم:

عن تصميم مزارع أبقار الحليب ماهي المتطلبات اللازمة والاستراطات المعمارية الضرورية لذلك
وعلى أي أساس يتم التحليل المعماري لها وحبذا لو أرفقتم لنا بعض التصاميم النوذجية لمزارع الأبقار
من خلال البحث وجدت العمل التالي :






وأحببت الاستزادة من حضراتكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## أبو نادر (3 أغسطس 2009)

_*للرفع ...

مازلت أطمع بمساهمات الأخوة 

ولو بطرف خيط يساعدني في حاجتي...*_


----------



## hiba (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الصفحات في تصميم المزارع من ضمنها الأبقار

وهي من كتاب: Metric Handbook Planning and Design Data

أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة


----------



## hiba (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم


هذه بعض الوصلات فيها إرشادات للتصميم...لعلها تكون مفيدة 
http://dairybuilders.co.nz/specifications.htm


http://www.extension.org/pages/Plan..._for_Transition_and_Special_Needs_Cow_Housing

www.britishmastitisconference.org.uk/BMC2001papers/Lochhead.doc

http://www.investmongolia.com/forum/projects/tusul42.pdf

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/dairymod/cowhousing/documents/DesignInformationforHousingSpecialDairyCows.pdf


----------



## أبو نادر (3 أغسطس 2009)

_*شكرا للأخت الفاضلة 
جاري التحميل والاطلاع....*_


----------



## العيناء (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا يا هبة ..مواقع مهمة ومفيدة ... خلال فترة الدراسة صممنا مصانع ومزاراع مختلفة ...ان بقى الاخ يريد المزرعة سارفق نموذج لمزرعة ابقار ..لكنى تاخرت لعدم توفرها معى بالفترة الماضية

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## أبو نادر (9 أغسطس 2009)

الطموحة قال:


> جزاكى الله خيرا يا هبة ..مواقع مهمة ومفيدة ... خلال فترة الدراسة صممنا مصانع ومزاراع مختلفة ...ان بقى الاخ يريد المزرعة سارفق نموذج لمزرعة ابقار ..لكنى تاخرت لعدم توفرها معى بالفترة الماضية
> 
> والله من وراء القصد



ياريت أختنا الفاضلة ترفقي نموذج المزرعة 
أكن لحضرتكم من الشاكرين
جزاك الله خيرا للاهتمام وحقق لك كل طموحاتك:30:​


----------



## العيناء (10 أغسطس 2009)

باذن الله سارفق لكن الملفات كبيرة تحتاج بعض الوقت ...سابد بتحميلها الان باذن الله


----------



## العيناء (10 أغسطس 2009)

اعتذر للتاخير لكن النت بطىء بعض الشيء قمت بتقسيم الملفات 

نبدا بالموقع العام


----------



## العيناء (10 أغسطس 2009)

مساقط البركسات

.........


----------



## العيناء (10 أغسطس 2009)

مساقط مصنع الالبان 

المشروع مزرعة ابقار ومصنع البان بالاضافة لمسلخ 

نسال الله لكم التوفيق 

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## أبو نادر (11 أغسطس 2009)

_*أكثر من ساعة ونصف وأختنا الفاضلة الطموحة مشغولة بمد يد العون ورفع الملفات ومتابعة الموضوع

.......تقف كلمات الشكر وألفاظ الثناء عاجزة عطشى على ضفاف عطائكم........*_
_
عندى تساؤل رحابتكم وسعتكم أوسع من رده:

ماهي المراحل التي مرت على الصور السابقة حتى خرجت على الشكل السابق
هل بدء بالرسم بالأتوكاد ثم الفوتوشوب أم.. ماذا؟؟؟_


----------



## العيناء (11 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم لا داعى للثناء فالجميع هنا معطاء ....ومانبتغى سوى رضى الله 


نعم بالتاكيد رسم يدوي ثم اتوكاد ثم الاخراج النهائي للفوتوشب


----------



## maram maram (26 فبراير 2015)

انا بحاجة ماسة لنماذج واليات تصميم مزارع الابقار ولكن الملفات لا تفتح ماذا افعل


----------



## maram maram (26 فبراير 2015)

احتاج حالة دراسية لمزرعة ابقار ومصنع البان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## maram maram (27 فبراير 2015)

..........


----------



## maram maram (27 فبراير 2015)

......


----------

